# My beautiful Max has passed away.



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I actually can't believe I am saying this, but..
At 6am on Monday the 15th of November, my beautiful 'Precious (his nickname)' baby Max passed away in my mam's arms! 

Ugh, this is so hard to write.. 

This is the hardest thing I've ever had to go through in my whole life.
The whole family was with him when he went, which was a small comfort, as I'd never want him to spend his last moments alone.

I can't even think of anything to say, I have so much so say, but my mind is blank and I'm just so numb.

I feel like my world has ended, and I really don't know how I'm going to live without him. He meant everything to me, words can't describe how much I love him.

I didn't really go anywhere, except for college 3 days a week, apart from that I spent every single moment with my baby Max. He would sit with me all day, and sleep in my bed cuddling in to me at night. Because of that, I'm too scared to be alone at the moment  whenever I was alone Max was with me! So I've been going everywhere with my Mam, and I've even been having to sleep in my mam's bed too, because I always needed to hear Max breathing on a night for me to get to sleep, it was like a comfort thing, and I just can't bare to sleep in my room without him.

Me & my mam haven't stopped crying since Monday. 

I was 9 years old when Max was born, and by the time he was old enough to leave his mam, I was 10. I'm 19 & 1/2 now, Max has been a huge part of my life. Losing him so suddenly and unexpectedly.. I can't cope. I don't know how I'm supposed to go on as normal without him. 


My mam is on the rebound and has been looking for chihuahua puppies, she thinks it would ease her pain. But it would only increase my pain. NO dog could ever be like my Max, he was so unique and special, and no dog could ever replace him. The 9 & 1/2 years we've spent with Max have been the most special years of my life, and I wouldn't have changed them for the world, Max was definitely the dog for us. But this pain.. My heart is physically hurting, not just emotionally. I never want to feel pain like this ever again.

I will probablys never get another dog. I was and still am so attached to Max. I would always be constantly comparing another dog to Max, because no dog could ever be that special, and I don't want to get attached again, because I would only have to go through through this pain and heartbreak again.

I'd do anything to have him back. I've been praying for god to just let me see him one last time, or for him to send me a sign that he's okay. I'd do anything for him to be barking, being naughty, biting me, etc. 

My grandparents (they're not old, only mid-late 50's) have recently moved to a new bungalow, where they will spend the rest of their lives. We thought this would be the perfect place for Max to be burried, because there's no chance of them moving, so we can visit Max as often as we like. We planted lots of beautiful flowers, and burried him with his favourite toy, letters, family photos, etc. We have also ordered a headstone/memorial for his grave.

As if that wasn't hard enough, the next day (tuesday the 16th of nov) we had to see my aunties dog pass away too, she was 15 years old, so she's had her since I was 4 years old. Having to see 2 extremely important family pets pass away and be burried within a day of each other.. It's just too much, it feels like a really bad dream that we can't wake up from.  We think she's passed away so she can go and take care of our baby Max in heaven.

Please cherish every single moment with your chis. I did but still feel he's gone far too soon. 

My entire family and all my friends just adored Max too, he was really something special. I just can't believe he's actually gone. 

Thank you, everyone at Chihuahua People. We've spent a lovely 5 years with you, mostly good times, but also, some bad times. We've found great friends, and gotten invaluable advice here.

But, for now anyways, it's just too painful to come on here. Maybe in time, when the pain eases, I might be able to visit chi-people again, and smile. But for now, goodbye, and thank you for everything you have done for us.

xxxxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry to hear about Max, it is my worst nightmare to loose a loved pet. I have cried so many times over my animals and though each one holds a place in my heart forever I have made room in my life to love another.
Your heart is broken and its still early days but one day you may think about taking on another pet, never to replace Max but to give the love and care to another.

(((HUGS))) to you in this difficult time

Deme x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

my heart goes out to you and your family x
sending hugs
run free and play like a puppy again at the bridge sweet Max


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sarah,
Sorry to hear about your heartbreak. Max was very well loved.
My sincere condolences..


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Sarah. I am sharing in your pain right now as we also lost a beloved pet of ours this week suddenly also. My heart goes out to you and know that you, your family and Max are in our thoughts. Rest in peace, Max.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear your bad news, 

Run free little one......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Sarah. My heart goes out to you and your family, I know how hard it is to lose them.  Big hugs to you, sweetie. RIP little Max. xx


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh sweetheart.....I'm so so sorry for you and I understand only too well what you are feeling right now as I just lost my beautiful little Yorkie aged just 3 years old 4 weeks ago and I have been having a terrible time over it...been quite depressed even and I don't know how i'm ever going to pull myself out of it. I used to visit a well know Yorkie forum and I just haven't been able to go there since..I just can't bring myself to post there right now..I even deleted a few members from my facebook because I just couldn't face talking to them and a couple of them have Yorkies that look very similar to my Pixie...it just hurts too much.
So...we all know how you are feeling..most of us have at some point in our lives lost a much loved pet...it WILL get better...I too know it will get better...the grieving process is hard to get through..but you will come out ok the other side and be able to look back on all the lovely times you had with your baby without the pain you are feeling now.
All your friends here that you have made over the last 5 years are here for you.

Kindest regards, Kerry x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im very sorry.
R.I.P Max x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this  RIP Max  We will keep you in our thoughts hun. *HUGS*


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry to hear ur sad news, RIP Max xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Try to take some comfort in the fact he knew how much he was loved and cherished and he felt the same way about you.

R.I.P little Max. xx


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm so, so sorry for your loss.
*hugs*


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What can i say that the others haven't already said,we all feel your pain i know what you are going through and it will get easier in time and you will look back with a smile on your face remembering all the little things he did that made you laugh,you gave him a fantastic life with so much love.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah, I am so very truly sorry for the loss of your beloved Max. You and your family will be in my thoughts. 
R.I.P. Max


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Sarah...I am so sad to hear this and my heart goes out to you. bless your heart...everything will be ok and time does have a way of healing . Your memories of Max are saddened right now because of his passing, but those memories have a way of becoming sweet and filling your heart with what I call "Happy Thoughts".
Sending your way... hugs and healing prayers
Darlene


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My sweet Sarah, I am just shocked and sad. I am so very sorry. ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I can't imagine how badly you must feel 
Take comfort knowing max had a wonderfully happy life with you. Remember your special memories together.  Maybe someday you can open your heart again to another chi. And make some chi a very lucky pet, with all the love you have to give.
Blessings!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss times a healer


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Losing a cherished family pet is such a hard thing to go through, and no animal will ever replace Max in your heart, but one day you will ready to love another dog.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Sarah, 
I am so very sorry for your loss... *huggs*


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear about losing your Max.
Sarah when your broken heart heals,
come back to Chi People and love again!
We will welcome you back!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

..I'm sorry for your lost...RIP MAX...


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP little Max.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and I feel your pain of losing your Precious Max. Your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're grieving deeply. We understand and send hugs to you. 

*I Only Wanted You
They say memories are golden 
Well maybe that is true. 
I never wanted memories, 
I only wanted you. 

A million times I needed you, 
A million times I cried. 
If love alone could have saved you 
You never would have died. 

In life I loved you dearly, 
In death I love you still. 
In my heart you hold a place 
No one could ever fill. *

Rest in peace, sweet Max...


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lost. My heart goes to you in this difficult time.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> I will probablys never get another dog.


I said the same thing with my last Chi(Tito).I had to put him to sleep and he was in my arms with his last breath.... I cried for 2 days...he was 17 yrs old... and had been with me thru 'thick 'n thin'....it took me 2 years before I even considered another Chi... 

I can never replace my 'lost' chis.... but I can enjoy and smile again with Chico.... I know my 'lost' Chis are waiting for me at the Rainbow bridge....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll be in my thoughts....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Our condolences.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Max. It's a horrible feeling to lose any pet and some of them just hit harder than others. Not that we don't love them all, but some pets just become our "it" dog and it's extremely hard to lose them. I am hoping with time, the rawness of the loss will get better. There is no right way to grieve and for your mam, getting a new puppy might be her way. It is not a replacement for your baby but just her way of grieving. We all have our own timeframe and way. Many gentle (((Hugs))) as you get through these days. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Sarah...... I am so sorry((((HUGS)))) R.I.P Max


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry about the loss of your dear Max .
I know the huge hole that is left in your heart . No one can ever replace Max in your heart, nor would anyone want that to happen. Each time we lose a pet, it is such a sad thing... However, there are other little ones who need your love too, and when they come, they will also help you remember the good times with max.
Take care and may you be healed by love.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so so sorry. I am crying my eyes out reading this...I know how hard this must be. So scary because my Shayley just turned 8 and that freaks me out he was only 9  I know getting a new puppy would probably be hard this soon but in time to come Max would want you to spoil and love another dog just like you did him! Thank God Max had a beautiful life with you though, that's something you can cherish forever! He spent his life with somebody who adored him. Rest in Heaven Max. God bless.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Max is in a better place now. :angel2:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry about your loss , for such little guys they leave a huge hole in our heart


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> *for such little guys they leave a huge hole in our heart *


Amen........


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

We are so sorry, I know there is nothing I can say to make it better, so just know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry 

I've known you and Max on here for years, and I'm very sorry to hear about his passing 

RIP, little man.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so sorry.  RIP sweet Angel.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss. RIP sweet Max.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone! Your kind words really mean alot! ♥
I *will* be back on chi-people, but for now, my heart hurts too much to see chis! 

However, it looks like it's inevitable that my mam does plan on getting another chi in the future. Right now the thought of getting another chi is unbearable, but maybe in time I will be able to open up my heart to another beautiful baby.

We visited Max's grave today. I thought it would make me even more upset, but it actually made us feel a little better.

God bless. ♥♥♥


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Max. RIP sweet baby!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OH NO! I am so sorry.It is very hard to loose a pet I went through the pain before it is very hard.But it does get better.I promise I am 19 and I understand.A few years ago I lost my very first dog we got her when I was about four and she was ten when we put her to sleep.Her death was sudden to.I am so sorry I know what it is like she was a cocker lab.She was a very sweet hyper little girl and to this day NO dog can replace her.But I have let other dogs into my life.It is hard.But mabe you can get a differnt breed of dog or something nothing will ever replace him but I promise it does get better.I will be praying for you.


----------



## Littlemt (Dec 9, 2010)

I know this is a older thread and I am late to it, but it gripped my heart.... May God bless you.....


----------

